# Thanks to Kevin



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Not to be a broken record here, but after over a decade in retail I seldomly experience service as good as I just got from Kevin. I will be on air by the end of the month! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Kevin's the man, just got off the phone with him, his customer service is awesome.


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

x3


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

kevin is the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ProjekBomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjekBomb* »_kevin is the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X4
I talked, more like harassed him today about wire ga and fuses lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gpips101)*

trying








running a round like a chicken these days dont know if Im coming or going. Its nice to hear thanks guys.
Kev's Tech Tip ---- Cant get the bolt in the hole? Just sprinkle a little hair around it, and it will go right in smooth...


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

never heard that one before lol, but yea kevs service is great and i always reccomend him to people. Always willing to help out


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_trying








running a round like a chicken these days dont know if Im coming or going. Its nice to hear thanks guys.
Kev's Tech Tip ---- Cant get the bolt in the hole? Just sprinkle a little hair around it, and it will go right in smooth...

the two MA orders that came in yesterday are two of my friends cars. So far every person ive helped set up a kit we've ordered from ya no complaints here
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and i still have no idea how you get it here so fast haha


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (blue bags)*

Can't wait!! Keep it rocking Kevin.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (arethirdytwo)*

Most of my experiences with buying parts in the last few years have been ****ty. Seriously it seems like a vendor is trying to sell you tons of stuff you don't need all the time and I don't like being hustled. As a retailer I know it's tempting to try to sell each customer as much as possible but stuff like this has turned me off to the point I've stopped dealing with a few places. When I talked to Kevin on the phone last week he was dead honest and even talked me into a part that was cheaper than the one I wanted but he believed would work better in my setup. I really appreciated that and I won't forget it. I will be back Kevin, thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SMG8vT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to kev. Can't wait to get my order in


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

Kevin is one patient guy....hopefully I'll have my order soon! I screwed up my order so bad I had to completely change all the fittings and even though I think I pissed him off by doing so he still did it!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Peter_M5)*

Just remember to support those who support you. Next time it's a question of "Hummmm Kevin spent an hour on the phone with me and taught me all I know, but hey look, this guy has it for $10 less" Go with Kevin. 
Understand that if you always go for the cheapest price, you will get the cheapest service. Keep good service like this alive, also the sheer fact that Kevin is a STOCKING dealer is amazing. He is taking a risk to offer us the best possible service. Not to mention he has amazing prices anyways. 
Think about it this way. What if your boss asked you to do a job, you did it well because you loved it, but they gave your pay check to someone who said they would do it cheaper... Even though you did the work. Now imagine this happening again and again, yet you still do the job with a smile everyday. Now you understand retail. 
From one long time retailer to another. Badass dude, badass.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (arethirdytwo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arethirdytwo* »_Just remember to support those who support you. Next time it's a question of "Hummmm Kevin spent an hour on the phone with me and taught me all I know, but hey look, this guy has it for $10 less" Go with Kevin. 
Understand that if you always go for the cheapest price, you will get the cheapest service. Keep good service like this alive, also the sheer fact that Kevin is a STOCKING dealer is amazing. He is taking a risk to offer us the best possible service. Not to mention he has amazing prices anyways. 
Think about it this way. What if your boss asked you to do a job, you did it well because you loved it, but they gave your pay check to someone who said they would do it cheaper... Even though you did the work. Now imagine this happening again and again, yet you still do the job with a smile everyday. Now you understand retail. 
From one long time retailer to another. Badass dude, badass.

one of the best posts ive seen in a while. ALOT of ppl pm me asking where to get parts and whatnot. THey are always like "i found it at *random ass website* for 10 bucks less". That pisses me off so bad. I always reccomend people go to Kevin, Will, or Andrew for all their air ride parts. You get better service, the same product, and you keep people that are seriously invested in our hobby in business. 
For instance Amazon is selling easystreet manifolds for 150 shipped. Now granted idk exactly where these are coming from, i still ordered one from will yesterday for 180. Due to that decision, Will talked me through what fittings i needed and hooked me up with good prices on some air line and random fittings i wouldnt have even thought of picking up. 
Another time i ordered a huge order through Kevin (since this is a thread about him lol) and i ordered the wrong size fittings. He emailed me back on what i believe was christmas day asking me what i needed the fittings for and if i made a mistake. Obviously i did and he set my order straight. it just shows the dedication he has to his job and that he takes all of his orders seriously whether your a returning or brand new customer








This is a great thread to say thanks to all of our small suppliers


----------



## carboncomposites (Feb 21, 2010)

one big up from me to KEV. great business


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

no vtec 4me said:


> [TR]
> [TD]_Quote, originally posted by *arethirdytwo* »_[/TD]
> [/TR]
> I ordered the wrong size fittings. He emailed me back on what i believe was christmas day asking me what i needed the fittings for and if i made a mistake. Obviously i did and he set my order straight. it just shows the dedication he has to his job and that he takes all of his orders seriously whether your a returning or brand new customer
> ...


 I did that? hmmmm note: to self. Time to work on a family. 
This is a nice thread. thank you everyone. Im going to add it to our testimonials.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

LOL!!! Christmas Day Kev?!?! get a lifffeee  

I know i've either said it in here or the 100 others i've posted in, Kevin is AWESOME back in 08 when it was mainly him running this forum w. Brandon. 
All i had was $$$ and about a months worth of reading about air. He walked me thru EVERYTHING and made sure i knew what i was getting myself into. 

:beer: for you sir


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Whoa...whats going on with this page? LOL


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

wtf is tis page, 

and more :beer: for kevin


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

haha this page is wack. 
:beer: for kevin for sure! 
best customer service around. threw together my kit with all the components i wanted on the spot. and the rest was ordered promptly.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

wierd page indeed. my firestone rear kit came in today for my 20th and i agree with everyone. Kevin is awesome! I'm also not sure how he put together the kit, and got it to me so fast. Amazing.


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

great guy always willing to answer all questions :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

The fact alone that he replies to emails so fast is just awesome. Easily the best retail experience I have had from a small company in a while! Can't wait to hit the switches this weekend!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Just wanted to bump this as I just got off the phone with my boy Kevin. Awesome dude as always and his tons of experience is amazing. That and he is one of my favorite guys to shoot the **** with as he is so down to earth.


----------

